# I am on RME Multiface II (with PCIe) for last ten years - any reason to upgrade?



## Rob Elliott (May 17, 2020)

Of course it would HAVE to be another RME soundcard. Not one negative experience in ten years! Thoughts? Maybe there things I don't know that I am missing but at this point I am 'if it ain't broke - don't fix it'.


----------



## BradHoyt (May 17, 2020)

That's a nice audio interface. In my opinion, if they continue to update their drivers and support it, and it's all you need, there's no reason to replace it.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 17, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> That's a nice audio interface. In my opinion, if they continue to update their drivers and support it, and it's all you need, there's no reason to replace it.


Yep - one of things I think impressive is the continual support of this 'older' tech / release. Pretty solid management decision IMHO.


----------



## BradHoyt (May 17, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> Yep - one of things I think impressive is the continual support of this 'older' tech / release. Pretty solid management decision IMHO.


Hardware is different than software. If you have a solid interface 10 years ago with good conversion, low latency and nice preamps, stuff like that doesn't need much improvement. The tempting thing is to get another interface for the convenience of have something you can quickly grab and record with remotely so you don't have to disconnect the studio interface. First world problems. lol


----------



## maestro2be (May 17, 2020)

I am still on mine as well. Started on Multiface 1. Upgraded to Multiface 2. Never had another audio interface since my journey into this field. Never had one problem with either. I will use it until the day it dies if it allows me to.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 17, 2020)

I would not change. Great interface!


----------



## José Herring (May 17, 2020)

I'm thinking of getting used one.


maestro2be said:


> I am still on mine as well. Started on Multiface 1. Upgraded to Multiface 2. Never had another audio interface since my journey into this field. Never had one problem with either. I will use it until the day it dies if it allows me to.


Can you plug the multiface II directly to the computer or does it need PCIe card?


----------



## maestro2be (May 17, 2020)

josejherring said:


> I'm thinking of getting used one.
> 
> Can you plug the multiface II directly to the computer or does it need PCIe card?


You have to have an interface card.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 18, 2020)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 7, 2020)

I’m using an 11 year old interface with 96k being it’s peak spec. but why fix something that’s been so incredibly problem free and sounds great.

Wish I had the MADI I/O or Dante option.
But I have custom made, MIDI CC Automation controlled mixers I can design and use hardware and DSP based FX from a rack or external inserts.

Can’t seem to find another so well equipped on its own. Someday UAD might get into consoles more. The same DSP Chips I use so Im keeping a keen eye out on them.


----------

